# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  The How To Use Caber Thread

## Dukkit

I have had a few PM’s and came across too many threads inquiring about Cabergoline. Its uses, doses, sides and the like. So in this post I am going to give a bit of the information that I have come across and learned in my time. 

*What is Cabergoline*? 
>*CABERGOLINE* (Dostinex) – Caber is a very potent Dopamine Agonist. It acts on dopamine receptors in the hypothalamus to suppress prolactin production in the pituitary gland. It is used for Hyperprolactinemia. (elevated levels of prolactin in blood) It is also used in treatment of Parkinsons Disease. Now Ill get deeper into what the hell all that means a little further on. 

>*Half Life* = 63-69 Hours. So I recommend to take Caber every third day. That’s at the far end of the range of its half life. Though this is what the dosing is for patients and studies that have been done and it works just fine. If you’re a stickler for dosing everything correctly I would obviously dose it every 2 and ½ days. 

>Taking your dose of Caber before bed. (with or without food) will minimize your experience of sides. 

- *Documented Sides*– (bad sides) Fatigue, nausea, dizziness, vertigo, headache, slightly abnormal vision, hot flashes. Now before you get all scared and think oh I cant take this. These sides were mostly reported when taking higher doses (1g+ a week) then we will be taking for our cycles. Also Caber has been found in some instances to increase the affects of Depression Medication. Word to the wise for those members using said meds. 
-*Other Sides*- (good sides) I have not come across any scientific studies documenting them but many users have reported are…Increased Sex Drive, Stronger Erections, More Powerful Orgasms, Taking Less Time to Achieve A Full Erection after Ejactulation. And I will attest to the fact that those sides do happen. I have experienced all the “good sides” first hand. Also I have not experienced any of the “bad sides” ever. 
There are even ppl who have been taking Caber only for the specific reason of the sexual sides. Now I of course do not condone this and would only recommend using Caber in conjuction with an AAS cycle. 

-Another big thing I have heard members cry about as a reason not to take Caber, is that it has been found to cause Heart Valve Damage. This is true but as I stated earlier, only at a lot higher doses (3mg/per day!!) then we will be using. So stop whining. 

-If for some reason you are prone to sides for any and everything, reducing your dose, while continuing the Caber will improve the severity of the sides. So basically if you experience a slight amount of sides at any given dose. Lower your dose until the sides fade but don’t stop using the caber! I would prefer some of the lesser sides of Caber to those of Tren and Deca any day. 

*How much Caber to use and when?*
I prefer to use Caber while running any 19-Nor. (tren, deca) They affect the thyroid by lowering it (hypothyroidism) which causes the body to release more prolactin in the blood stream. (note- an overactive thyroid can cause elevated prolactin levels also) Prolactin at high levels has the affect of lowering sex drive and causing erectile dysfunction. We call it deca and fina dick. And from first hand experience, deca dick is not fun!! Tren is also a Progestin, it bonds to the receptor of the female sex hormone Progesterone. Which is responsible for preparing the body for milk production. I.E. By raising prolactin. So in order to avoid all that. Its best to run Caber from the very beginning of the cycle. I even prefer to run it into PCT for an extra boost.

*STARTING DOSE* – Beginning dose of Caber for use on cycle would be .25mg taken twice a week. For a total of .50 mg a week. Notice the point in front of the 25. Its not 25mg!! Its .25mg
This dose is usually enough for an 8 week Tren cycle. If your prone to sides, running deca/tren E, or just running the Tren A longer. Then take the .50 mg/per week for 4 weeks and then bump it up another .25mg a week. For a total of .75mg per week. If sides from the gear are very bad, you can even bump it up to a total of 1mg a week. You can continue to up your dose (only if your experiencing sides from Tren/Deca) of the Caber every 4 weeks until you have reached a maximum dose of 1mg twice a week or 2mg per week. But there is no reason to go no where near that high. If your still experiencing sides at 1mg/per week then your Caber is bunk or there is more serious underlying causes at work.
I was taking .5mg/p/w of Caber during a cycle with high doses of Tren. I actually didn’t have any fina dick problems but I did start Lactating! Yes my nipples were leaking. (its called Galactorrhea = lactation in the absence of nursing) lol So then I bumped up my dose to .50mg at 2 times a week (1mg/week) and the milk juice went away within a week. Other then that, I have had no problems and nothing but good experiences while taking Caber. 

Now to give you an idea of the doses that are being taken by Parkinsons Disease and other Patients,
• Parkinson's disease: Monotherapy: Initial dose should be 0.5 mg daily. The usual maintenance dose is 2 to 4 mg daily. Combination therapy: Usually 2 to 6 mg daily. 
•	Tumors of the pituitary gland and other hyperprolactinemic conditions: Initially 0.5 mg per week, slowly titrated to 4.5 mg per week, if necessary. 
•	Note – Caber is not approved in the U.S. for the treatment of Parkinsons. 
You can see why they would experience the sides that I stated above. Since we are no where near those doses, we should not experience any sides other then the “good ones.”

*Caber for PCT* – Basically the same dosing as during cycle. I would go with a good dose of .50per/week to 1mg per/week. You are not taking the Caber during PCT for its affects on Prolactin because the use of it during cycle will negate any of the prolactin affects. I use caber during PCT to help with the lowered sex drive and slight decrease in the strength of your erections. It will give a little bump to your sex drive and give you slightly more powerful erections. During PCT while many experience depression and such, knowing that you can still get it nice and hard when you want is always a plus in my book. Since Caber is also known for helping prevent gyno. Theres another reason to use it during PCT. I run Caber during every PCT and have found that it does help a great deal. 

A lot of ppl put off adding Caber to their cycles because of the price and availability of it. But if you have access to and can afford it. I highly recommend Caber as an addition to your cycle and PCT. 

-Dukkit

Knew I forgot something. If you do find liquid Caber... most liquid caber is known for losing its strength over a period of time. A month or so and the strength will slowly decrease. (dont know why, but i know from first hand experience) So if thats all you can obtain then you can use slightly higher dosing levels towards the end of the cycle/PCT. To make up for the loss of the compounds strength. But dont go crazy.

*Caber is associated with the above noted side affects. Though those sides are less common and less severe then sides experienced while using Bromocriptine. For the record.

----------


## Dukkit

i hate making posts like these. i feel like i always forget something. good thing theres the edit button. so anyways. feel free to comment if i left out or put in some bad info. no ones perfect.

----------


## LATS60

Good post mate.

----------


## one8nine

I freakin love it

except its oral so i just take it every day anyway

----------


## Dukkit

> I freakin love it
> 
> except its oral so i just take it every day anyway


yes it is oral. didnt know there was any other form of it. but what dosages do you take if you take it everyday?

----------


## one8nine

> yes it is oral. didnt know there was any other form of it. but what dosages do you take if you take it everyday?


ha ha i only know oral too.
i mean if something is oral there is no need to space it out
i took caber .25mg ed along with .25mg ed of letro once when i was on 200mg npp daily+ others
i dont really need it with tren - .25mg of letro alone does it for tren personally

----------


## Dukkit

> ha ha i only know oral too.
> i mean if something is oral there is no need to space it out
> i took caber .25mg ed along with .25mg ed of letro once when i was on 200mg npp daily+ others
> i dont really need it with tren- .25mg of letro alone does it for tren personally


i understand ya. i like to space it out cuz of all the other supplements, shots, pills, powders and shakes i have to remember. its just easier to do it twice a week and still get the same results. 

i have found that my gains arent as strong while running letro with tren . so i dont use letro unless its a gyno emergency.

----------


## crazycrab

great post.

I never used cabor mainly because I can not find it. Good info to know.

----------


## Dukkit

P.S. i have references if anyone would like them. i was just to lazy to type them up.

----------


## Dukkit

> great post.
> 
> I never used cabor mainly because I can not find it. Good info to know.


it can be hard to find. or even if you do find it. it can be pretty expensive. thats the one drawback most users complain of.

----------


## Dog-Slime

There are several places where you said 1g or 2g where I think it was meant to be mg. Ex .5mg 2 times a week is 1mg not 1g. Just typos im sure but thought Id point it out.

----------


## one8nine

> i understand ya. i like to space it out cuz of all the other supplements, shots, pills, powders and shakes i have to remember. its just easier to do it twice a week and still get the same results. 
> 
> i have found that my gains arent as strong while running letro with tren. so i dont use letro unless its a gyno emergency.


i feel i gain better on it

----------


## Dukkit

> There are several places where you said 1g or 2g where I think it was meant to be mg. Ex .5mg 2 times a week is 1mg not 1g. Just typos im sure but thought Id point it out.


correct. ill go fix that. thats what happens when your at work and your tryin to look like your working but your really not. hahah  :LOL: 

corrections have been made. the select few stats that are listed as *g* are supposed to be* g*. for clarification

----------


## Dukkit

> i feel i gain better on it


well we run different types of cycles. so thats probably why

----------


## Dog-Slime

> correct. ill go fix that. thats what happens when your at work and your tryin to look like your working but your really not. hahah 
> 
> corrections have been made. the select few stats that are listed as *g* are supposed to be* g*. for clarification


You missed one in the for pct section  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

> You missed one in the for pct section


haha sonofa!!! i quit!!  :Frown: 

lol  :LOL:

----------


## smokeyd

great post my man!!

----------


## PhillyFan

Can you run caber in a test only cycle? OR will the test boost sex drive by itself (as long as anti-est is also taked during cycle)?

----------


## Dukkit

> Can you run caber in a test only cycle? OR will the test boost sex drive by itself (as long as anti-est is also taked during cycle)?


well, you CAN run it during a test only cycle. but i dont see any reason why you would NEED to. youll be plenty horny and capable of enough erections throughout the day with a good dose of just test. and there wont be any real causes for prolactin issues to pop up. as long as you have an AI on hand you have all you need for a test only cycle.

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Can you run caber in a test only cycle? OR will the test boost sex drive by itself (as long as anti-est is also taked during cycle)?


You CAN but there is no reason to. Test will not elevate prolactin, and yes test will boost your sex drive. I suggest you do some more research if you plan on cycling.

----------


## Dog-Slime

Doh looks dukkit beat me to it.

----------


## Dukkit

> You CAN but there is no reason to. Test will not elevate prolactin, and yes test will boost your sex drive. I suggest you do some more research if you plan on cycling.


yea yea, what he said, see. 
no reason, see.
research some more, see.

----------


## Dukkit

> Doh looks dukkit beat me to it.


what can i say, im number one post whore. i have reflexes like a drugged up hooker. cant beat me.
you even capitolized your CAN like i did, how sweet. imitation is the sincerist form of flattery right? hahaha

----------


## Dukkit

i see *buylongterm* sitting on this thread. its makin me scared that hes findin some shit that will embarress me. feel free to chime in my man.

----------


## PhillyFan

doing my research, sex drive has decreased from 20's to 30's now in 40's. Not fun getting older.

----------


## Dukkit

> doing my research, sex drive has decreased from 20's to 30's now in 40's. Not fun getting older.



look into TRT/HRT. you may be an eligable candidate.

----------


## peachfuzz

:Thumps Up: 

nice post amigo.

----------


## Dukkit

> nice post amigo.


thanks bro. much appreciated.

----------


## PhillyFan

I talked to doc. Total test level is 536.

----------


## Dukkit

> I talked to doc. Total test level is 536.


do you know your free test? and if your good to go, then i would just research your little butt off and learn all you can. then do a proper cycle. youll be happy with the results if everything is done properly. (diet, training etc)

----------


## Dukkit

bizz-ump fools!!

----------


## one8nine

i linked you up that the bottom of my op in this thread
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...88#post4104588


hey what king of cycles do you run

----------


## Dukkit

> i linked you up that the bottom of my op in this thread
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...88#post4104588
> 
> 
> hey what king of cycles do you run


thanks bro. thats pretty freakin awesome. glad to be of some help. ive learned alot from your posts. so to be of some added info to you is very cool. 

my cycles are nothing special. some test e/dbol , sust/deca , sust/tren , sust tren/dbol. cycles of that nature. 

i know you hate sust!! haha. but it works well for me at EOD shots and i have had no problems or note worthy sides. 

next cycle im planning is a maybe a Test E, Tren E and Mast E. with a d/bol kicker. not sure though. i may make them all short estered compounds instead. im still deciding. trying to gain another ten lbs lean mass naturally before i cycle again though.

----------


## Dukkit

oh and if there is any questions as to how tren affects the thryoid, or how the hypothalamus increases prolactin, i can answer those. i didnt write all that in there cuz it would of been to long and boring for some ppl to read and i want them to read it. get me!?

----------


## one8nine

> thanks bro. thats pretty freakin awesome. glad to be of some help. ive learned alot from your posts. so to be of some added info to you is very cool. 
> 
> my cycles are nothing special. some test e/dbol , sust/deca , sust/tren , sust tren/dbol. cycles of that nature. 
> 
> i know you hate sust!! haha. but it works well for me at EOD shots and i have had no problems or note worthy sides. 
> 
> next cycle im planning is a maybe a Test E, Tren E and Mast E. with a d/bol kicker. not sure though. i may make them all short estered compounds instead. im still deciding. trying to gain another ten lbs lean mass naturally before i cycle again though.


hey were not that different!
last 2 cycles:
test p/npp/masteron /halo
test p/tren a/masteron/var

oh and i realized i run my npp way high but tren a 50mg ed. thats why i dont need caber!

----------


## one8nine

> oh and if there is any questions as to how tren affects the thryoid, or how the hypothalamus increases prolactin, i can answer those. i didnt write all that in there cuz it would of been to long and boring for some ppl to read and i want them to read it. get me!?


i think thats deserving of its own info thread :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

> i think thats deserving of its own info thread


yea, thats an idea. why dont you do that? hahah im to lazy for all that hard work.  :7up:

----------


## one8nine

> yea, thats an idea. why dont you do that? hahah im to lazy for all that hard work.


actually the only thing i kno on the subject is "tren loweres t3"

----------


## Dukkit

> actually the only thing i kno on the subject is "tren loweres t3"


yea, well theres alot of crap in terms of that. ill have to get my initiative up someday and sit down and write a little info up.

----------


## Dukkit

oh yea... lets BIZZ-UMP this shit!!

fukk yea boy!!

----------


## Dukkit

im batman

----------


## steropower

> hey were not that different!
> last 2 cycles:
> test p/npp/masteron /halo
> test p/tren a/masteron/var
> 
> oh and i realized i run my npp way high but tren a 50mg ed. thats why i dont need caber!


I'm towards trying out these cycles.Could you give some details?What about the gains?

----------


## steropower

By the way this thread is awesome.I hope everything being said from *dukkitdalaw* 
is correct info.

Could someone give a link with images describing the conversion of steroids to estrogen,prolactin,T3 levels etc?

----------


## Dukkit

> By the way this thread is awesome.I hope everything being said from *dukkitdalaw* 
> is correct info.
> 
> Could someone give a link with images describing the conversion of steroids to estrogen,prolactin,T3 levels etc?



thank you. i sure hope this shit is correct also. i have a reputation to keep. haha. but really, everything in this thread is either in medical books, scientific studies or from my own experience with caber. 

as for images describing the whole how does it work of prolactin. i havent came across any that were spefically stated towards the use of AAS and prolactin. most of them were just how it works in the normal body. ill have to see if i can dig them up.

----------


## Edgar

good work dukki

----------


## Dukkit

> I'm towards trying out these cycles.Could you give some details?What about the gains?


start your own thread little buddy. lol. youll get much more spefic advice if you do so and state your stats and previous cycles.

----------


## jgonzalez

????? huh

----------


## Dukkit

> ????? huh


lol. no idea what that post is about. stop wasting my thread space. lol.

----------


## one8nine

> I'm towards trying out these cycles.Could you give some details?What about the gains?


open your own thread please
this is the caber thread
ill be glad to help there
include these things

age
height
weight
bf%
diet summary/# meals per day
years lifting / workout split
cycle experience
pct/estrogen control knowledge
goals (size/cut/strength/speed etc...)

----------


## Dukkit

> open your own thread please
> this is the caber thread
> ill be glad to help there
> include these things
> 
> age
> height
> weight
> bf%
> ...


your such a copy cat. lol. i already told this guy that.  :Chairshot: 

lol

----------


## one8nine

> your such a copy cat. lol. i already told this guy that. 
> 
> lol


189 wunna be lyk dukki :Tear:

----------


## Dukkit

> 189 wunna be lyk dukki


haha, dont cry little buddy!! my life is good. ill admit.  :7up:  but im sure yours isnt to shabby either.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

bump

read up newbies

----------


## Dukkit

i just like to bump this... cuz i worked hard on it. lol.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

My caber just arrived. I ordered 1mg tablets and took .5mg on Monday and .5mg on Thursday. Haven't noticed too much yet. Does one have to build up a blood level of Caber? Are there any interactions with Nolva and Clomid during a pct?

----------


## RapaciousShark

thanks for the info. Never needed to use caber, but have been curious about the protocol.

----------


## Dukkit

> My caber just arrived. I ordered 1mg tablets and took .5mg on Monday and .5mg on Thursday. Haven't noticed too much yet. Does one have to build up a blood level of Caber? Are there any interactions with Nolva and Clomid during a pct?


hey bro. because of its half life. it will take a while to fully reach stable blood levels. but its not like you will really notice anything from it even then. im guessing your on cycle? so you wouldnt really notice any affects from it if your on cycle in the first place cuz your sex drive will be up. your refractory time will be up and you really shouldnt have any problems getting erections. taking caber on cycle will just keep all those things normal during cycle with a 19-nor.

in order to see affects by itself you would have to take the caber off cycle. then you would really notice the affects.

----------


## Dukkit

> thanks for the info. Never needed to use caber, but have been curious about the protocol.


lucky you have never needed to use but im glad that you could use the info anyways.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

I just came off of a cycle, of which, I don't think I recovered from my previous one. I stopped this one short due to other factors and am running another full PCT w/caber. Check out my post called 'stopped cycle'.

Indymuscleguy

----------


## Dukkit

look at me!!

im bumping this thread!!

i dont know why!!

----------


## Dukkit

time to bump this

----------


## Flex-Appeal

this is an old thread but I'd like to bump it
Great info I never caught in the past, might help some of the new members
Thanks dukk!

----------


## Dukkit

im going to bump this

been replying to alot of threads that are askin about caber and prolactin

----------


## Schmidty

bump! i gota show sum1this2night n bumping it will make it easier to find

----------


## calgarian

bump

----------


## scibble

bump...cause dukki begged me to..  :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

> bump...cause dukki begged me to..


nuh uh!!

liar!!

im tellin mom

----------


## Sust Man

What do you guys think about adderall in controlling prolactin. I only ask because I take it, and am not supposed to take another MAO inhibitor while on it. Since it affects dopamine levels much like caber, do you think it would have similar benefits? (Sorry if this is a hijack but I think its subject related)

----------


## Dukkit

> What do you guys think about adderall in controlling prolactin. I only ask because I take it, and am not supposed to take another MAO inhibitor while on it. Since it affects dopamine levels much like caber, do you think it would have similar benefits? (Sorry if this is a hijack but I think its subject related)


hmm, thats an interesting question. im not versed in adderall and its affects on dopamine levels. 
ill have to look into it bro.

----------


## rangernu

Earlier this year I decided to test the efficacy of cabor with a 19 nor. Not during but after. My goal was to shutdown hard and see what was what. I had my prolactin measured before I started.

Started Tren A @ 60mg/day (alone) and ran it for 8 weeks. I started feeling the effects of shutdown between the 6th and 7th week. I had prolactin measured the next day. Curiously it was virtually unchanged from the baseline reading which btw was 2.7ng/ml with a lab reference range of 2.1-17.7.

Started the cabor at .5mg every 3rd day for 4 wks. Started feeling normal again around the 4th week. One effect that I noticed was the intensity of orgasm..defintely much stronger while on cabor. No other PCT was used. 

So since my prolactin never reached high levels what do you think most likely mediates the shutdown in my case?

----------


## Dukkit

> Earlier this year I decided to test the efficacy of cabor with a 19 nor. Not during but after. My goal was to shutdown hard and see what was what. I had my prolactin measured before I started.
> 
> Started Tren A @ 60mg/day (alone) and ran it for 8 weeks. I started feeling the effects of shutdown between the 6th and 7th week. I had prolactin measured the next day. Curiously it was virtually unchanged from the baseline reading which btw was 2.7ng/ml with a lab reference range of 2.1-17.7.
> 
> Started the cabor at .5mg every 3rd day for 4 wks. Started feeling normal again around the 4th week. One effect that I noticed was the intensity of orgasm..defintely much stronger while on cabor. No other PCT was used. 
> 
> So since my prolactin never reached high levels what do you think most likely mediates the shutdown in my case?


thats a pretty interesting experiment. tren only? no pct other then Caber? what were your gains on cycle and what did you keep? how fast did you recover after?

if your levels were already normal then your caber dose would of just lowered them to a decent degree. which can be a bad thing if prolactin gets too low. but i doubt at your dose it reached that. 

and yes your orgasm will feel stronger. 

now in terms of your question. we have to look at it in the light that everyone reacts differently to compounds. for one you were on a low dose of tren (imo) i dont get any tren sides at 525mg a week but at 700mg a week ill start to lactate and get fina dick from too much prolactin. so at your dose, did you experience many sides from tren period? and if not then it goes to explain that your prolactin wasnt affected. 

now what i would be concerned about no matter what dose you ran of tren was your shutdown, PCT and recovery. so how did you recover? 

the caber wouldnt affect your actual HPTA recovery. it would help with sex drive and penis problems. but in terms of affecting test it wouldnt do a thing

----------


## mperk

bump

----------


## RANA

Great post, I had to bump it

----------


## NR2.0

About to start my 3rd cycle which will consist of ...

Weeks 1-12 Test Prop 100mgs every 36 hours.
Weeks 1-10 Tren Ace 75mgs every 36 hours
B6 200 mgs ed

I have both Arimidex and Caber on hand in liquid forms....My first two cycles were Test-E/Deca cycles and had no sides what so ever. I used Nolva and Clomid for PCT after last test inject and everything went well. 

Just read this post and was wondering if I should just run Caber the whole time into the PCT as well??? Would this be a good idea since this is my first Tren cycle?? 

GREAT READ !!! BUMP!!!

----------


## strength_addict14

Good read....thanks

----------


## Dukkit

> About to start my 3rd cycle which will consist of ...
> 
> Weeks 1-12 Test Prop 100mgs every 36 hours.
> Weeks 1-10 Tren Ace 75mgs every 36 hours
> B6 200 mgs ed
> 
> I have both Arimidex and Caber on hand in liquid forms....My first two cycles were Test-E/Deca cycles and had no sides what so ever. I used Nolva and Clomid for PCT after last test inject and everything went well. 
> 
> Just read this post and was wondering if I should just run Caber the whole time into the PCT as well??? Would this be a good idea since this is my first Tren cycle?? 
> ...


what were your doses of Deca and Test in the other cycles? 

why are you injecting the Tren Ace only every 36 hours? ED injections are the best bet with Tren A. 

at every 36 hours and 75mg thats only 345mg a week of the tren

at that dose there shouldnt be any prolactin problems at all really. 

especially if youve ran deca already with no problems. 

id say at first glance before talkin to you more... to just keep the caber on hand during your cycle. if you start noticing prolactin sides ( limp penis, loss of erection mid sex, loss of sex drive, or of course... lactating) then you can dose up. caber doesnt take long at all to kick in and do its job.

----------


## RA

I wouldnt start a tren or deca cycle without having some on hand. Good bump.

----------


## Dukkit

> I wouldnt start a tren or deca cycle without having some on hand. Good bump.


thats my motto nowadays

after i got that deca dick. whew!!
 :Tear:

----------


## scerpico22

great post, great read...thanks Dukk!

----------


## Dukkit

> great post, great read...thanks Dukk!


sure thing bud!

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

alright dukkit got a question for you... great info by the way...

ok im running tren a for the 1st time in this cycle im on, 12 week cycle with test e and var in the beginning

tren a will be added week 5-12 and i plan on running caber during @ .25mg E3D

so my Q is.... do i continue to run caber at the end of my cycle (weeks btwn end and start of pct)? And do i continue it aaaall the way through the 4 weeks of my PCT?

what do you suggest? Thanks

----------


## Dukkit

> alright dukkit got a question for you... great info by the way...
> 
> ok im running tren a for the 1st time in this cycle im on, 12 week cycle with test e and var in the beginning
> 
> tren a will be added week 5-12 and i plan on running caber during @ .25mg E3D
> 
> so my Q is.... do i continue to run caber at the end of my cycle (weeks btwn end and start of pct)? And do i continue it aaaall the way through the 4 weeks of my PCT?
> 
> what do you suggest? Thanks


first time running tren... how bout first time running a 19-nor? any previous deca use? 

you dont NEED to run the caber after you end the Tren. But as i stated in the main post... i prefer to run caber the whole way into my PCT. not because it helps with recovery. but it helps with the mental and sexual aspects of PCT. it can help keep the sex drive up and functioning during PCT. which i think is one aspect of ppl getting depressed during PCT on top of the hormone imbalances. 

you could stop the caber same time as the tren. and if your so inclined start it again when you start pct

it wont hurt

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

makes sense. thats what i was initially planning, stopping it after the tren a clears my system then adding it in PCT if i feel necessary. but honesly ive never had ED problems or significant depression in PCT

1st time w 19nor... last cycle was suppose to include deca but it fell through

----------


## Dukkit

> makes sense. thats what i was initially planning, stopping it after the tren a clears my system then adding it in PCT if i feel necessary. but honesly ive never had ED problems or significant depression in PCT
> 
> 1st time w 19nor... last cycle was suppose to include deca but it fell through


well not everyone gets prolactin problems from caber. so you could keep the caber on hand and cycle without it. keeping track of your sides and if needed. use the caber

what dose of tren you planning on running?

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

ya ive got the caber...go figure its the damn liquid too

startin with 50mg ED... may work it up to 60mg ED, 70mg very max for this cycle

In your opinion, what is the very 1st sign of prolactin problems thatll tell me to start the caber?

----------


## Dukkit

> ya ive got the caber...go figure its the damn liquid too
> 
> startin with 50mg ED... may work it up to 60mg ED, 70mg very max for this cycle
> 
> In your opinion, what is the very 1st sign of prolactin problems thatll tell me to start the caber?


from my experience and ppl ive known that have had problems...

your erection goin soft in the middle of sex. and either not getting hard again or being difficult to get hard again

thats usually the first sign

or just a lack of sex drive. but thats not always a good way to measure. i have found that my sexy drive is lower while on cycle. thats just me though. 

how much test you going to run? 

lactating wont happen. especially at your doses that your plannin for the tren .

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

good to know on the lactating

ive never had erection or sex drive problems on or off cycle, i guess im lucky there

im running 600mg test e, currently in week 4, along with 70mg var up til week 6

1st time with var, and finding out if i ever use it again it would be in a cutting cycle and at the tail end

lookin for lean mass here in this cycle, want to get to 215

----------


## Dukkit

> good to know on the lactating
> 
> ive never had erection or sex drive problems on or off cycle, i guess im lucky there
> 
> im running 600mg test e, currently in week 4, along with 70mg var up til week 6
> 
> 1st time with var, and finding out if i ever use it again it would be in a cutting cycle and at the tail end
> 
> lookin for lean mass here in this cycle, want to get to 215


cool. 
i prefer to run my test doses lower while on 19-nors. seems to keep the sides at bay which allows me to run the 19-nor higher and in turn get great gains with less sides. 

and var is def more of a cuttin cycle drug

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

ya next cycle im considering test p and npp maybe an oral in the beginning and/or end... would actually like to keep the test on the lower end and let the 19nor be the hero there

last 2 times ive attempted to run prop i got horrible test flu both times!

----------


## Dukkit

> ya next cycle im considering test p and npp maybe an oral in the beginning and/or end... would actually like to keep the test on the lower end and let the 19nor be the hero there
> 
> last 2 times ive attempted to run prop i got horrible test flu both times!


ive found i get test flu from longer esters of test. not so much prop

but ive gotten to the point where i mega dose on vitamin c at the beginning of a cycle and it keeps the test flu either away or lesser of a pain in the ass

try that next time

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

great idea

ya i got it both times ive attempted to kickstart with prop so ill have to keep that in mind

thanks a lot bro for all the info, appreciate it

----------


## Dukkit

anytime man. 

be sure to keep me up to date on your cycle progress. im always curious to hear about ppls experiences. its how we learn. lol

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

will do

next cycle i plan on keeping a log too

----------


## NR2.0

Dukkit, 
My Test-E/Deca cycle doses were 500mgs of Test/ 300 to 400 mgs of Deca a weeks. (300 first cycle and 400 second cycle.)

I was going to pin every 36 hours just cause of my schedule, but I am hearing ed pinning is better with acetate for the control of sides. So I am starting Sunday maybe I will just pin ed. i dont mind the injections actually like them, they are a motivator!!! 

I was only going to run 75mgs an inject cause it was my first run of Tren but I will increase if the dose is to light and if there really would be no difference in chance of sides.

If I pin ed then I would go....

Weeks 1-12
Test-P ( like 75mgs ed? 525mgs a weeks? is that ok? or is that too much?)

Weeks 1-10
Tren-A ??? What would be a sufficient dose ed? 
And I guess I will just run the B6 at 200 mgs ed??? Or should I run the Adex??? and only take the Caber if needed? Again I have everything on hand already in liquid form (Adex, Caber, Nolva and Clomid)

Again thank you in advance for your help!

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukkit, 
> My Test-E/Deca cycle doses were 500mgs of Test/ 300 to 400 mgs of Deca a weeks. (300 first cycle and 400 second cycle.)
> 
> I was going to pin every 36 hours just cause of my schedule, but I am hearing ed pinning is better with acetate for the control of sides. So I am starting Sunday maybe I will just pin ed. i dont mind the injections actually like them, they are a motivator!!! 
> 
> I was only going to run 75mgs an inject cause it was my first run of Tren but I will increase if the dose is to light and if there really would be no difference in chance of sides.
> 
> If I pin ed then I would go....
> 
> ...


i would def say to pin ED. your gains and sides will be much better. 

running both the prop and tren at 75 ED is a good dose for both. 

pinning 75mg a day of tren instead of 75 every 36 hours will make your dose 525mg a week instead of 345 or whatever. big difference but in a good way. lol

especially for first run with tren. 

i would maybe say run the tren for 8 weeks. just cuz its your first time. and 8 weeks of tren a is a nice cycle. 
and then maybe run the prop for 10 weeks

this way you can see how hard it shuts you down and how you react to it. 

take the b6 if you like. keep the caber on hand. no need for the adex IMO

----------


## NR2.0

OK will do on he B6, but the Caber seems to me to be worth taking the whole time...By reading what your saying I am like sold on the Caber and WANT to take it lol....Would that be a bad thing????

And I just read about the Test Flu, I never had a problem with it whe I ran the Test E, but I am going to do the Vitamin C thing...How much Vit. C should I take and for how long??? 

So I will follow your advise and go....

Weeks 1-10 Test P 75mgs ed
Weeks 1-8 Tren A 75mgs ed. 
B6 200 mgs ed and load up on Vitamin C with the dose you provide and for the time.

Orrrr I can run the Caber the whole time....instead of the B6 what do you think.

My pct will start 3 days after last Prop injection Nolva and Clomid...for 4 weeks.

----------


## Dukkit

> OK will do on he B6, but the Caber seems to me to be worth taking the whole time...By reading what your saying I am like sold on the Caber and WANT to take it lol....Would that be a bad thing????
> 
> And I just read about the Test Flu, I never had a problem with it whe I ran the Test E, but I am going to do the Vitamin C thing...How much Vit. C should I take and for how long??? 
> 
> So I will follow your advise and go....
> 
> Weeks 1-10 Test P 75mgs ed
> Weeks 1-8 Tren A 75mgs ed. 
> B6 200 mgs ed and load up on Vitamin C with the dose you provide and for the time.
> ...


personally i love caber so id run that over the b6 whole cycle. lol

just not tryin to force anyone to take more compounds then they need

i usually take 5g a day of vitamin c. which is alot normally. then while startin a cycle or feeling under the weather i can go to 8 - 10 g or so. 

until i feel like im not gettin sick or im a few weeks into cycle. then i lower back to 5g

so if you dont take alot of vitamin c now. id go with 5g a day for the beginning of cycle.

----------


## NR2.0

im sold on the caber man...

How should I take it for the whole cycle and what would be a good dose???

----------


## Dukkit

> im sold on the caber man...
> 
> How should I take it for the whole cycle and what would be a good dose???


.25mg on monday and same again on thursday would work

if you have the liquid version that im thinkin of

then it comes with a dropper

the dropper is 1ml. and the stuff is dosed at .50mg a ml,

so half the dropper 2 times a week

----------


## NR2.0

yes the the caber and all my PCTs are liquid form purchased online. 

I am going to just go with the Caber for the whole cycle....and I should run that dose the whole time including into my PCT or should I stop it when the Tren stops and begin it again with my pct 17 days after last tren inject?

----------


## bernimx

> im sold on the caber man...
> 
> How should I take it for the whole cycle and what would be a good dose???


did you read the thread..? he mentionned all that already.

----------


## Dukkit

> yes the the caber and all my PCTs are liquid form purchased online. 
> 
> I am going to just go with the Caber for the whole cycle....and I should run that dose the whole time including into my PCT or should I stop it when the Tren stops and begin it again with my pct 17 days after last tren inject?


you can stop it when you stop the tren and start it again on first day of pct if you like




> did you read the thread..? he mentionned all that already.


lol
now now. i got nothing but time on my hands. 

well until 4pm eastern standard time. then im off for the weekend. hahah

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

PCT should start 14 days after last test e injection, not 17

as for the caber you can continue it up to and through pct, u can stop it after tren then start it again in pct, or u can just stop it after tren and not use it anymore... you choice and whatever you need

he expalins that to me in an early post, a few above yours

----------


## bernimx

> lol
> now now. i got nothing but time on my hands. 
> 
> well until 4pm eastern standard time. then im off for the weekend. hahah


Yea but still...

----------


## Dukkit

> PCT should start 14 days after last test e injection, not 17
> 
> as for the caber you can continue it up to and through pct, u can stop it after tren  then start it again in pct, or u can just stop it after tren and not use it anymore... you choice and whatever you need
> 
> he expalins that to me in an early post, a few above yours


thanks



> Yea but still...


your right. if i was on tren right now id be a complete asshole and tell you fukkers to read the thread.

hahahah

but im in a good mood today

 :7up:

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

haha dukkit this thread feels like a seminar...like you re just sitting in here preaching and answering Qs

wheres the damn snack table? LOL

----------


## NR2.0

OK OK OK relax we were conversating....Just being sure....Remember the only dumb question is the the one not asked. 

And as far as PCT goes I am running Test Prop, so PCT starts 3 days after last Prop injection, so if I stopped the Caber with the Tren I would resume it 17 days after last Tren Inject....

Thanks for all the info and good luck to all...

NR

----------


## Dukkit

> haha dukkit this thread feels like a seminar...like you re just sitting in here preaching and answering Qs
> 
> wheres the damn snack table? LOL


haha. i need a soda!!




> OK OK OK relax we were conversating....Just being sure....Remember the only dumb question is the the one not asked. 
> 
> And as far as PCT goes I am running Test Prop, so PCT starts 3 days after last Prop injection, so if I stopped the Caber with the Tren I would resume it 17 days after last Tren Inject....
> 
> Thanks for all the info and good luck to all...
> 
> NR


its all good. we just messing. 

sounds good. let us know how it goes!

----------


## NR2.0

I kno I kno  :Smilie: 

Thanks for all the info though!

I am starting the cycle on Sunday and will post my progress in the forum and try to do some photos too.

----------


## TITANIUM

Excellent post!BUMP! :7up:

----------


## jrmy

good info of course
quick question though duk,have you ever used caber by itself?
i had had mildly elevated prolactin levels before and was prescribed bromo.
my nipps are starting to hurt again as before,so my question being
since caber also lowers igf-1 and growth hormone ,do you think taking caber while trying to work out will affect my gains
caber would be the only thing id be using,no aas or deca or tren .trying to do all natural this time,but i think my prolactin is going up again,so of course i need that checked.
i was thinking of using l-dopa instead,(of course if my prolactin is really high,which im pretty sure it is.)
any input would be great,thanks in advance

----------


## Dukkit

> good info of course
> quick question though duk,have you ever used caber by itself?
> i had had mildly elevated prolactin levels before and was prescribed bromo.
> my nipps are starting to hurt again as before,so my question being
> since caber also lowers igf-1 and growth hormone ,do you think taking caber while trying to work out will affect my gains
> caber would be the only thing id be using,no aas or deca or tren .trying to do all natural this time,but i think my prolactin is going up again,so of course i need that checked.
> i was thinking of using l-dopa instead,(of course if my prolactin is really high,which im pretty sure it is.)
> any input would be great,thanks in advance


i have used caber by itself many times

no hinderance to my training, strength or weight gain. 

so youve had blood work and your prolactin came back out of normal range? 
how long and what dose was your bromo prescribed? 

im curious cuz ive never had sore or itchy nips from prolactin/progesterone gyno

only bumps and nipple leakage. 

so id say run some caber, l-dopa, Vit B6

but also get your estrogen checked

may be another underlying problem on top of the prolactin

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I took cabaser and it didn't do shit that it was supposed to do...i think its hyped up...no multiple sex sessions, nothing of that sort at all

----------


## Dukkit

> I took cabaser and it didn't do shit that it was supposed to do...i think its hyped up...no multiple sex sessions, nothing of that sort at all


what form did you take? liquid. pill? 

what dose? 

and were you on cycle or no?

everyones different bro. same for any compound

----------


## jrmy

> i have used caber by itself many times
> 
> no hinderance to my training, strength or weight gain. 
> 
> so youve had blood work and your prolactin came back out of normal range? 
> how long and what dose was your bromo prescribed? 
> 
> im curious cuz ive never had sore or itchy nips from prolactin/progesterone gyno
> 
> ...


thank you for your response.the prolactin problem was in the past,and it was slightly elevated.he prescribed 1 mg a day,and i ended up stopping the bromo because i had bad diziness and was easily brusing.

from ther it hasnt come back until after i cycled 250 of sus and did my pct which consisted of 20 mg of nolvadex for 8 wks.right after the pct,i had a little lump on my left breast like it was in the past a few yrs back.the reason i asked u this question is bacause if i do have elevated prolactin,i want to be prescribed caber instead of bromo.i was wondering if maybe l-dopa would work by itself since it hinder prolactin realease,and from my searches,actually increases growth hormone release.as soon as i am insured(in the process of doing so) i am getting the whole shibang,testosterone checked,estrodial,t3,igf,and go from ther.im pretty sure its my prolactin though,and was just wondering your results with it.you answered my question straight up,and for that,i do appreciate it.thanks man! :7up:

----------


## redz

> I took cabaser and it didn't do shit that it was supposed to do...i think its hyped up...no multiple sex sessions, nothing of that sort at all


I can tell you it is possible to orgasm more than once on this stuff. Its rare but it can happen. One time I thought I popped but it just went back to feeling good and we kept going another 15 mins or so but i have only had it happen twice I think.

----------


## Tarheel

hey one8nine, how would you rate that prop/tren /masteron /var cycle? That is a dream cycle for me! The ultimate cutting cycle..damn

----------


## RANA

> hey one8nine, how would you rate that prop/tren/masteron/var cycle? That is a dream cycle for me! The ultimate cutting cycle..damn


one8nine was banned, not sure why

----------


## marcus300

This is a good thread, good read

----------


## Matt

Not seen this before dukki, great thread...

----------


## marcus300

Dukki, Have you had any experience on taking caber just as a sex aid?

----------


## dazed0312

Hey i recently got off a prohormone cycle (hdrol/mdrol bridge) and for some reason im starting to get sore nipps and some leakage, my pct was toremifene and a natty test booster. from everything ive read this shouldnt have happened so im assuming theres a factor in play which i dont know about. Anyways im set on buying Dostinex but i cant for the life of me find it anywhere! i know we cant post sources so can you pls PM me where you buy yours? I'd also prefer it in pill form as the liquid form is said to be unstable. thx alot!!!

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukki, Have you had any experience on taking caber just as a sex aid?


dude im sorry man. i hardly get on here anymore. or if i do its via my cell. 

but yes i do. 

what would you like to know.

----------


## RANA

> dude im sorry man. i hardly get on here anymore. or if i do its via my cell. 
> 
> but yes i do. 
> 
> what would you like to know.


Really? 5 months later? It's cuz you're in love...lol
You so need to be interviewed on Marcus' thread

----------


## Dukkit

> Really? 5 months later? It's cuz you're in love...lol
> You so need to be interviewed on Marcus' thread


i know! im horrible! i just wrote on his profile. lol

its cuz i always get on via my cell

and its a pain to go through all my subscribed threads that way

dont hate me cuz im beautiful!!

----------


## Dukkit

and he said im on the list. lol

so soon

then you can ask all the questions your pretty lil head desires!!

----------


## RANA

> and he said im on the list. lol
> 
> so soon
> 
> then you can ask all the questions your pretty lil head desires!!


Good, I have a few...

----------


## slimy

I just wanted to chime in and say, "thank you" for such a great thread. 

By the way, my caber just came in the mail!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

awesome slimy! and your welcome.

----------


## BJJ

Thank you for the info.

----------


## slimy

bizzump!!!! Thought it was relevant to put this back to the top.

----------


## Dukkit

holla fo a dolla hoe

----------


## RANA

> holla fo a dolla hoe


You are way too white to talk like this...Plus you're a dad now

----------


## TwoGuns

Just wut i was looking for. Great info and easy to understand . Thanks :BbAily:

----------


## Dukkit

lol he hearts me! he really hearts me! 

cool. happy it was easily understandable.

i dislike when i come across something and theres a million references that i need to cross research to get the basic point of one compound

----------


## Dukkit

everyones using Prami now.

but bump

----------


## johnnyboy1012

hey dukkitdalaw, im new here but ive been reading a lot of ur posts and u seem to know ur shit. so i was wondering if you could talk a look at my thread i made and possibly answer some questions i have, id appreciate it. thanks

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...a-cycle-please!

----------


## Dukkit

> is it ok to use with Nolva or Letro as well to help prevent estrogenic sides. IE if your running a Tren , Test cycle.
> 
> 
> online health



yes it is. some ppl debate about the use of nolva with 19-nors but ive used it just fine. 
letro is def your friend while on tren, not only does it help with estro but it also has an affect on progesterone. 
just be sure to not run too high of dose. letro is strong. and also be sure to ween off it so that you dont have estro 
rebound.

----------


## Dukkit

bump

----------


## ty357

what up duk. Im on my 5th week of 500 test e ew and 400 tren e ew. I have caber on hand but should i used since im hvaing no problems with sex or prolacting sides at all. Thanks brother

----------


## songdog

Great post bro!

----------


## Dukkit

Ty... 5th week is still early to see full sides from long acting esters.

So for now... no need to run the caber since you have no issues.

Just def keep an eye on the firmness of your erections. That's the first thing I notice.
Firmness isn't quite 100%. Or it'll be firm at first them at some point during sex get soft
For no reason.

So just pay attention to your body.

Long as you already have the caber on hand.. you're gin.

----------


## ty357

> Ty... 5th week is still early to see full sides from long acting esters.
> 
> So for now... no need to run the caber since you have no issues.
> 
> Just def keep an eye on the firmness of your erections. That's the first thing I notice.
> Firmness isn't quite 100%. Or it'll be firm at first them at some point during sex get soft
> For no reason.
> 
> So just pay attention to your body.
> ...


thanks bro. its crazy because last night during sex with the wife when we changed positions i wasnr a firm any more. then a few minutes later after some 4 play i got firm again.I think im gonna start running the caber asap. What do you recomend the dose and time. Thanks brother

----------


## Dukkit

Ty...
Start with .25mcg taken twice a week (m and th for example) for a total of .50 mcg a week.
If its liquid then .25 should be half a ml on most of the chem companies I've come across. 

You can really take anytime but taking before bed is good.

----------


## ty357

> Ty... 5th week is still early to see full sides from long acting esters.
> 
> So for now... no need to run the caber since you have no issues.
> 
> Just def keep an eye on the firmness of your erections. That's the first thing I notice.
> Firmness isn't quite 100%. Or it'll be firm at first them at some point during sex get soft
> For no reason.
> 
> So just pay attention to your body.
> ...





> Ty...
> Start with .25mcg taken twice a week (m and th for example) for a total of .50 mcg a week.
> If its liquid then .25 should be half a ml on most of the chem companies I've come across. 
> 
> You can really take anytime but taking before bed is good.


Thanks a million brother

----------


## aj387

guys theres been a lot of posts on here i dont know if anyone has asked but with the lactating issue, after the cycle nips are still a bit puffy and if squeezed enough there is production.. can caber actually reverse this process after a cycle!? PLEASE RESPOND

----------


## aj387

were talking about small lumps behind the nipples still about 6 months after cycle, they kinda just are there... would like to squash em !!

----------


## Dukkit

> guys theres been a lot of posts on here i dont know if anyone has asked but with the lactating issue, after the cycle nips are still a bit puffy and if squeezed enough there is production.. can caber actually reverse this process after a cycle!? PLEASE RESPOND





> were talking about small lumps behind the nipples still about 6 months after cycle, they kinda just are there... would like to squash em !!


Hey bro, 

It is possible to reverse the lactacting. As for the lumps... you can shrink them but its tough to ever fully get rid of them completely. 

I suggest getting on some letro and running more caber. 

THe letro will shrink the lumps and the caber will help stop the leaking nips.

----------


## 5x10

i tried some 3 days ago and can say that my erections(in the past 2 days) are stronger
even morning wood erections
maybe its mental but i like this drug!

----------


## Dukkit

> i tried some 3 days ago and can say that my erections(in the past 2 days) are stronger
> even morning wood erections
> maybe its mental but i like this drug!


Oh not, thats not mental. Thats the beautiful drug called Caber.  :Smilie:

----------


## aj387

> Hey bro, 
> 
> It is possible to reverse the lactacting. As for the lumps... you can shrink them but its tough to ever fully get rid of them completely. 
> 
> I suggest getting on some letro and running more caber. 
> 
> THe letro will shrink the lumps and the caber will help stop the leaking nips.


but then again i hear that nolva can clear this up to??? this is from tren btw!!

----------


## M302_Imola

> Oh not, thats not mental. Thats the beautiful drug called Caber.


Yep, I have noticed after I get off I no longer go soft immediately. I'm always up for round 2 following round 1 thanks to caber...love this stuff!

----------


## Dukkit

> but then again i hear that nolva can clear this up to??? this is from tren btw!!


In my experience, nolva can help with shrinking the lump as well. Though I prefer letro for any decent sized lump. (small pebble)

----------


## 5x10

> Yep, I have noticed after I get off I no longer go soft immediately. I'm always up for round 2 following round 1 thanks to caber...love this stuff!


lol, i was up for round 2, but this cycle makes me soooo freakin tired that i just feel asleep with a hardon

----------


## bjpennnn

Thought I would give this a bump nice work man.

----------


## Flier

Re. the sexual advantageous sides that comes with Caber.
Are these only for guys who have elevated prolactin levels?

My Prolactin is 156 (<700). Would I notice any difference?

----------


## Danabolic

> Re. the sexual advantageous sides that comes with Caber.
> Are these only for guys who have elevated prolactin levels?
> 
> My Prolactin is 156 (<700). Would I notice any difference?


From what my endo says, a level that high would make sex drive, test production, erections, and orgasms almost impossible..... So lowering it SHOULD make a huge difference as long as there's not other problems with or causing it. (Prostate issues, pituitary tumor, low test, high estrogen, etc....). I'm no expert but I know 156 is about 10 times higher than normal range. What does (<700) mean???

----------


## dec11

> In my experience, *nolva can help with shrinking the lump as we*ll. Though I prefer letro for any decent sized lump. (small pebble)


x2, ive just experienced this over just 5 days with nolva

----------


## Dukkit

> Re. the sexual advantageous sides that comes with Caber.
> Are these only for guys who have elevated prolactin levels?
> 
> My Prolactin is 156 (<700). Would I notice any difference?


Sorry bro. I dont get on here much anymore. 

Yes... even with normal levels it can help. 

It can keep Prolactin levels lower during times that it would be elevated 
I.E. After sex, which is why men most often cannot get hard right after or soon after. 

I have personally used it many times while having normal prolactin levels.. and it does make a difference.

----------


## ghettoboyd

this is a great thread that i was just re-reading and figured id bump it in case others where looking for it....

----------


## Dukkit

Bump for G

----------


## bob87

Still a bit confused about caber would you run it on a 

500-700mg sust
400-600mg deca 
with stane as ai, and using hcg

----------


## Dukkit

If you have had prolactin issues before or think you may... then yes. Def use with Deca . 


If not... keep it on hand and at the first sign of erections that dont feel 100% hard... dose up. 

Or keep your estro in check with the stane and you may be just fine. 

Lately Ive been running with letro with all my 19-nor cycles and I havent had any prolactin issues.

----------


## blacksmoke

Bump

----------


## Brohim

Great thread on Caber. If you keep your estrogen in check during your cycle you won't have as much problems with Prolactin. Also why many guys run test at moderate to low doses when taking a 19 nor.

----------


## senorrebo

Can this be stickied??

----------


## BrysZ

> oh and if there is any questions as to how tren affects the thryoid, or how the hypothalamus increases prolactin, i can answer those. i didnt write all that in there cuz it would of been to long and boring for some ppl to read and i want them to read it. get me!?


Hello, I was reading your great thread on Caber and I do have a question for you. Last winter I ran a tren /test cycle since then I have been on test only (TRT). I just started another test only "blast" (600mg/week). I do notice that even with a rock hard boner (thank you cialis) I have trouble with the "happy ending". Either it seems to not arrive, takes forever to arrive, or just a couple squirts. Would this tren cycle from a while back be the culprit? I have to ask since I seen no signs of this before the tren/test cycle. Would caber help retore me to where I was? Thank you so much for your time. BrysZ

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Hello, I was reading your great thread on Caber and I do have a question for you. Last winter I ran a tren/test cycle since then I have been on test only (TRT). I just started another test only "blast" (600mg/week). I do notice that even with a rock hard boner (thank you cialis) I have trouble with the "happy ending". Either it seems to not arrive, takes forever to arrive, or just a couple squirts. Would this tren cycle from a while back be the culprit? I have to ask since I seen no signs of this before the tren/test cycle. Would caber help retore me to where I was? Thank you so much for your time. BrysZ


in my experience caber definitely helps with "finishing"...its a wonderful side effect...I hear the same goes for parami but I have yet to try it...

----------


## Bombas-tdot

new to caber and pct's, but this was a great post and very informative!

----------


## stripnwild

Anyone know if I just increase my test amount a bit if it may change the tren dick? I'm running 600 of tren enanthate a week with 1000 test enanthate a week. I can't source out caber....and tren dick reared its ugly head. 
Anyone think raing the test amount may fix this, at least temporarily? I'm on week 10 of a 14 week cycle (tren till week 12 and test to week 14)

----------


## lovbyts

Nope but it could make it worse

----------


## stripnwild

> Nope but it could make it worse


Thanks. I gotta try to find some caber - almost impossible around where I'm from  :Frown: 
Maybe I should introduce clomid or nolvo into the cycle and not just for pct?

----------


## NACH3

[QUOTE=stripnwild;7015149]Thanks. I gotta try to find some caber - almost impossible around where I'm from  :Frown: 
Maybe I should introduce clomid or nolvo into the cycle and not just for pct?[/QUOTE/]

Nope... If you can't get caber get Prami its better on the D3 receptor and is stable in liq form... Dosed nightly! Take right b4 bed as it can make you nauseous abd tiered for a lil... Titrate dose .125 .25 .375 .5 and get BW!

----------


## stripnwild

Pram I and caber....no sources at all? Hesitant about online buying but I really have no connections for that. Is naps reliable??? I've heard mixed reviews etc. living in Canada sometimes blows

----------


## ghettoboyd

[QUOTE=NACH3;7015151]


> Thanks. I gotta try to find some caber - almost impossible around where I'm from 
> Maybe I should introduce clomid or nolvo into the cycle and not just for pct?[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Nope... If you can't get caber get Prami its better on the D3 receptor and is stable in liq form... Dosed nightly! Take right b4 bed as it can make you nauseous abd tiered for a lil... Titrate dose .125 .25 .375 .5 and get BW!


agreed^^^ plus you can get it from ar-r our sponsor top right hand corner of page...

----------


## NACH3

[QUOTE=ghettoboyd;7015156]


> agreed^^^ plus you can get it from ar-r our sponsor top right hand corner of page...


^^^ Yup forgot tonmention that?! Thx Ghettoboyd! Jeesh for OPs sake...

----------


## stripnwild

Done done and done. Hopefully no issues getting to Canada? How many bottles and length of duration? Oh and NACH3., BW? (Sorry don't know the lingo for BW?)

----------


## NACH3

> Done done and done. Hopefully no issues getting to Canada? How many bottles and length of duration? Oh and NACH3., BW? (Sorry don't know the lingo for BW?)


Blood Work! If you cycle its in your best interest to get pre mid post PCT(6-8 after pct) bloods to see if you recover back to normal values...

----------


## stripnwild

Roger that! 
Sorry one more question...
If I ordered the prami, and let's say it goes through etc arrives in two weeks or so, that would roughly put my at week 12 of my 14 week cycle (week 12 is actually when the tren ends and two more weeks of the test.
What I was planing was two weeks off...then two weeks of hcg followed by two weeks of nolvo and clomid. 

If the prami arrives, I'd start it asap obviously, but where would I take it up to? Say the start of the hcg weeks or right to nolvo and clomid weeks? Orrrrrr just up until the last test shot?

----------


## NACH3

That's why I said BW! Take the guessing out... can you get online BW done? If so do immediately and if run the Prami up to PCT... But why did you not run hCG on cycle? Blasting at the end just suppresses you more when trying to restart your natty test! Man I woud start the hCG right away and run it at at least 750iu 3x wkly and if you see your boys coming back then drop to 250iu 2x wkly if not up to 500iu 2x wkly

Run the Prami up to PCT aswell... It sounds prolactin related you a are taking an AI right?

----------


## stripnwild

No, not taking an aromatas inhibitor.
I've never had a prolactin issue on my previous test and tren cycles, Only noticed on this current cycle!

----------


## stripnwild

Online BW.....didn't know there was an option for that at all?

----------


## NACH3

> Online BW.....didn't know there was an option for that at all?


Look up private md labs . com(one word)... And you'll see... Also as long as you don't live in MA/RI/NY/NJ (forget about Maryland) then your g2g!

----------


## stripnwild

I'm up in Toronto canada

Ps NACH3, Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to help me out! Like I said I've never had issues with test and tren cycles in the past....tren dick scared the crap out of me and has put me in panic mode.....hopefully I can get the prami asap

----------


## NACH3

Don't know the laws in your Country...

----------


## stripnwild

Strict and non friendly
Like I said...hope the prami can get across the boarder, if it doesn't im going to be in a lot of trouble.....

----------


## NACH3

> I'm up in Toronto canada
> 
> Ps NACH3, Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to help me out! Like I said I've never had issues with test and tren cycles in the past....tren dick scared the crap out of me and has put me in panic mode.....hopefully I can get the prami asap


Hey that's why we are here, to help! We don't want to see anything happen to anybody... Consider it a lesson learned and try not to stress(easier said than done) but it can make ED for one worse among many others(elevated cortisol is not healthy) so try your best yo relax... And as long as you have the hCG that will help kickstart your recovery if you were to start it in my above mentioned post!

GL!

----------


## stripnwild

ya I'll start on hcg shots now ( happen to have some kicking around on hand for now) and see if prami makes it through


Cheers

----------


## Dukkit

> Anyone know if I just increase my test amount a bit if it may change the tren dick? I'm running 600 of tren enanthate a week with 1000 test enanthate a week. I can't source out caber....and tren dick reared its ugly head.
> Anyone think raing the test amount may fix this, at least temporarily? I'm on week 10 of a 14 week cycle (tren till week 12 and test to week 14)


Do not raise your test. That will actually make the sides from tren worse. Lower your test and tren. Take test down to a trt dose and tren to 400. Get an AI. Controlling estrogen goes a long way in preventing prolactin/progesterone sides. As for caber... keep looking. There's a few research ccompanies that still sell it. If no luck... prami will work.

----------


## Dukkit

I did not read everyone elses replies.... good info people!!! Glad to see members still help out. I need to get on here more often.

----------


## Red Bastard

> I'm up in Toronto canada


Online lab tests are out, in Canada. Blood Test Canada, was shut down by Health Canada, last year...

Caber and Prami easily found online, from research supplies companies.

----------


## NACH3

> No, not taking an aromatas inhibitor.
> I've never had a prolactin issue on my previous test and tren cycles, Only noticed on this current cycle!


I just noticed that you say your not taking an AI?! Or did you mean DA, which we discussed? 

If this is true(w/no AI) then you may/probably have elevated Prolac;which we discussed, and I would think your E2 Is elevated!

How do you feel? Tiered, lethargic, dizzy, any symptoms of high Estro? And definitely don't up your test, as this wil create more problems(stated above)... If you can, get a-dex/or Stane, too, & start right away...

----------


## kelkel

> I did not read everyone elses replies.... good info people!!! Glad to see members still help out. I need to get on here more often.


Nice to know you're alive.

----------


## Dukkit

> Nice to know you're alive.


Indeed I am! :-)

----------


## stripnwild

Hey Nach3! My Prami finallllly arrived! Late but what can you do. Had blood work done test showed 120.0. Range was supposed to be 8.4 - 28.8 (but that's obvious why. Liver showed really well? I was surprised . Prolactin showed 31 supposed to be in the range of 2 -18. So that explains the tren dick. The only other thing on the blood work was the bad cholesterol ....6.55 supposed to be in the range of 2 to 3 the doc said.
So going to start the prami tonight! Question...how do you measure out this stuff? There no plunger or measuring indicators etc?


Oh and doing hcg every 1000iu every 3rd day....(using chorulon version) don't really notice much???

Dosed nightly! Take right b4 bed as it can make you nauseous abd tiered for a lil... Titrate dose .125 .25 .375 .5 . TItrate dose? (Meaning?) and the measurements are what .125ml ?? Sorry for the questions, never done Prami


Only side I have from all this is limp boner and no libido. No dif in tiredness, motivation etc nothing....it's all good. Think my blood pressure is higher then normal maybe.

----------


## stripnwild

I guess if it's .125 ml....that's the same as .125 cc ( could measure it out with a syringe I guess)

----------


## NACH3

> I guess if it's .125 ml....that's the same as .125 cc ( could measure it out with a syringe I guess)


Yes, if you have a slin pin(100unit barrel w/10 tics) then .125 it is and etc(w/titrating dose)... 

If not you can always use a 3cc barrel and take the pin off draw to hlf of .5ml...

GL SNW!

----------


## stripnwild

Thanks bro...taking right now......lets get the libido back baby!

Oh I should ask, do you take it with anything for absorption or flavor or just as is?

----------


## stripnwild

So I have one more week of test enanthate shots to go.....currently doing the hcg and now the prami. TItrate dose nightly up to .5 or do you go higher (or is .5 the max you should be taking nightly?). And if I start the pct in three weeks after last test shot, does that mean prami every night for 4 weeks? (One more week of test and then three off before pct)??

----------


## NACH3

> So I have one more week of test enanthate shots to go.....currently doing the hcg and now the prami. TItrate dose nightly up to .5 or do you go higher (or is .5 the max you should be taking nightly?). And if I start the pct in three weeks after last test shot, does that mean prami every night for 4 weeks? (One more week of test and then three off before pct)??


It's hard to say... I would suggest to youse it through the clearing process as you haven't had any hCG or prami(& you prolac is defo elevated) so yes I would run the Prami for the remainder of the 4 wks(you ran Tren or Deca I didn't look)? and you can go as high as .75mgs but take right b4 bed so you don't feel sick... I personally don't get sick from it(lucky I guess)...

----------


## stripnwild

> It's hard to say... I would suggest to youse it through the clearing process as you haven't had any hCG or prami(& you prolac is defo elevated) so yes I would run the Prami for the remainder of the 4 wks(you ran Tren or Deca I didn't look)? and you can go as high as .75mgs but take right b4 bed so you don't feel sick... I personally don't get sick from it(lucky I guess)...


Didn't feel sick at all, and libido was already high in the morning just from that little bit of prami!!,!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## NACH3

> Didn't feel sick at all, and libido was already high in the morning just from that little bit of prami!!,!!


Glad to hear... If you didn't feel anything I would try upping yo .2-.25 if ya can... If not titrate say e4d or less if possible since ya got 3-4 wks left... 

Cheers!

----------


## stripnwild

Ya did .225 last night, didn't notice any bad sides, headache or nausea etc.
Wonder if I should instead of just swallowing it, if I should let it sit under my tongue?

What do you think?

----------


## NACH3

^^^ your g2g...

Note: I always drop it under my toungue but don't leave it there, and just swallow... Don't overthink  :Smilie:  glad your handling it well...

----------


## stripnwild

U think I should bother to get any type of estrogen blocker at this point? Or just worry about it for my next cycle down the road?

----------


## NACH3

> U think I should bother to get any type of estrogen blocker at this point? Or just worry about it for my next cycle down the road?


I thought you said you were on an AI?! Yes you should always run an AI from the get go... How much longer on do you have?

You should of just stopped until you had everything you needed, ya know... Hopefully when you pull your BW you'll have recovered... Consider this a learning experience, but please be safer in the future, and don't start any cycle until you have EVERYTHING you'll need plus extra...

This explains your problems... If you kept your E2 in its sweetspot then prolactin woulda never reared its ugly head(in the fashion that it did) henxe the importance of both... But AI always on any cycle!!!!

----------


## stripnwild

What's your recommendation for a good ai?
I'll pick some up. I'm have three test shots left on the cycle. Then two weeks off then starting pct
(Doing hcg and prami right up to pct). Pct - will be nolvadex and clomid

----------


## stripnwild

My buddy has arimidex on hand - 
Arimidex okay? at 0,25/OED


If so I'll go buy it tomorrow

----------


## NACH3

> My buddy has arimidex on hand - 
> Arimidex okay? at 0,25/OED
> 
> 
> If so I'll go buy it tomorrow


Yes! And take it at .25mg EOD(one dose can lower e2 by 70% so it's very effective, but don't over do it as it can still crash your e2)... 

From now on always run an AI(like a-dex/aromasin ) and hCG from the start! Good luck buddy! Read AUSTINITES PLANNING AND EXECUTING MY FIRST SUCCESSFUL CYCLE itll answer your ?'s regarding AI/hCG : you know to use Prami or caber w/19nors now!

----------


## stripnwild

Awesome as usual NACH3! I'll grab the arimidex !

How long should I stay on it?

----------


## NACH3

> Awesome as usual NACH3! I'll grab the arimidex !
> 
> How long should I stay on it?


You need to take the a-dex through the clearing process(which is 14 days w/test e)EOD, until its time for PCT(then drop it) and go on to your clomid and Nolva... Note: this will not fall on the last day b4 PCT(unless you lined it up that way)... 

Give those stickies a read... As much as you can! That way next time you can get this right all the way thru(& try out a simple test e cycle again) you'll make quality gains aslong as your diet and training are up to par(this is the most important part) many fail at this as they either don't eat enough to maintain there new found muscle tissue(including me b4)... So as BIB would say "EAT BIG TO GET BIG"!!!

I hope this answers all your ?'s...

GL!

----------


## Joco71

This was a great thread thanks Dukkit you too Nach !!

----------


## kapone312

Thank you Dukkit for this awesome post. I was looking for best practices for using Caber and found this post. Starting my first cycle that incorporates Tren and this helped out a ton. Cheers.

----------


## Ashop

OLD POST,,,, but informative!

----------


## Vincentino

So I might be that asshole that's asking a question that has already been answered and if so, I apologize in advance. But do you start Caber as soon as you start Tren if it's Tren Ace? Or do you wait a week before you start the Caber?

----------


## kelkel

Most will start it immediately but waiting a week is not an issue at all. Only thing I'll add is to start at .25 x 2 instead of .5 x 2. I've seen a ton of BW backing that up. Check levels when you pull mid cycle BW and titrate if needed. You'll be fine.

----------


## Cdub

My source only has .5mg and 1mg tabs. If the recommendation is .25 twice a week, would I be ok taking 1mg a week or 2x.5 weekly?

I want to use it in my next pct. 

thanks

----------


## kelkel

Just cut them. Doesn't have to be perfect. As long as you're making an effort to control your estrogen .25 x 2 should be all you need.

----------


## Cdub

OK thanks

----------


## amz916

Hey guys... new to the forums. I just ran test and deca an am about to end my cycle soon. Already have my Clomid and HCG . Having a hard time finding a quality/reputable supplier that’s in stock. I found some but they’re all sold out.
Can anyone recommend a quality supplier ? Thanks

----------

